# Mossberg 500 Tactical Turkey??



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

I need to hear from anyone who owns one. I have questions about chokes & loads to shoot coyotes with. Thanks, I certainly appreciate any input.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

from research ive done it seems that when shooting 3.5" shells there is a chance the stock will collapse

and you will get punched in the face from the gun

just go get and 835 ulti mag and be done with it

best turkey gone ever made

ive laid more toms to rest with that gun than i can count


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've been shooting a Benelli Nova for years and I've been able to shoot everything with it. Like Short said, get a Benelli Super Nova, it's the only pump shotgun that I would want because of how Benelli has improved it over the original Nova. They are much easier to disassemble and clean than any other pump shotgun that I know of.


----------

